# Την ίδια ώρα στην Ιταλία...



## SBE (Jan 11, 2010)

Δεν ξερω αν κολλάει σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα, οπότε το ξεκινάω κι αν είναι μετακινήστε το. 

Η είδηση, από το Ρόιτερ, το οποίο στην περίπτωση αυτή λέει τα γεγονότα πολύ καλύτερα απο το BBC, που το έπιασε το political correctness του και αφήνει φλου τις λεπτομέρειες και δεν καταλαβαίνεις ποιος έσπαγε βιτρίνες και έκαιγε αυτοκίνητα ή τη Γκάρντιαν που μιλάει για εθνοκάθαρση των Αφρικανών από την Ιταλία (πάντα υπερβολικοί αυτοί της Γκάρντιαν). 

Για περισσότερη ανάλυση εδώ. 

Χωρίς να αγνοώ ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή υπάρχουν οι ειδικές συνθήκες της Μαφίας που επιδεινώνουν την εκμετάλλευση και τη δυσαρέσκεια Ιταλών και αλλοδαπών, αναρωτιέμαι αν τελικά αυτό είναι το μέλλον για όλους μας, μια που επεισόδια μικρής κλίμακας είχαμε και στην Αθήνα πέρσι. 

Και φυσικά βλέπουμε την άσχημη πραγματικότητα: η περιοχή που έγιναν τα επεισόδια έχει λέει 18% ανεργία. Οι μετανάστες δουλεύουν στις εποχιακές αγροτικές εργασίες (μαζεύουν πορτοκάλια). Μου φαίνεται απίθανο, μια που είναι εργατούπολη και εργατοπεριφέρεια, να είναι και οι 18% υπερπροσοντούχοι. Και μάλλον θα πήγαιναν να μαζέψουν τα πορτοκάλια οι ίδιοι, δυο μήνες δουλειά είναι, καλύτερα από δυο μήνες τίποτα, αν τους προσλάμβαναν οι παραγωγοί και τους έδιναν νόμιμο μισθό και λογικές συνθήκες εργασίας (και φυσικά αν με την εποχιακή δουλειά δεν απειλούνται τα επιδόματα που ίσως παίρνουν). Δυστυχώς τότε η πορτοκαλάδα του λαού (του γερμανικού, σουηδικού κλπ λαού), θα κοστίζει λίγο παραπάνω. 

Από την άλλη το σουπερμάρκετ που ψωνίζω μας μοίραζε πέρσι το Νοέμβριο φυλλάδια ότι πλέον διαθέτει πορτοκάλια Fair Trade και βοηθάνε τις φτωχές αγροτικές κοινότητες της Νότιας Αφρικής. Ναι ρε παιδιά, να τους βοηθήσουμε, αλλά γιατί με τα πορτοκάλια; Και μάλιστα το Νοέμβριο; Έτσι πιέζουμε οικονομικά τους γεωργούς της Ευρώπης και συντηρούμε την πιο πάνω κατάσταση. Φαύλος κύκλος, που επηρεάζεται από τις καθημερινές μας μικροεπιλογές, όπως την επιλογή τι πορτοκάλια αγοράζω, που όσοι το παίζουν συνειδητοποιημένοι πολίτες θα πάνε να πάρουν τα νοτιοαφρικανικά για να αυτοσυγχαίρονται ότι έκαναν καλή πράξη- και δεν σκέφτονται τη μόλυνση που προκάλεσε η πτήση που τα έφερε. (σημ. τα νοτιοαφρικανικά πορτοκάλια πωλούνται όσο και τα ευρωπαϊκά). 
Τέλος πάντων, εκτός θέματος αυτά. Το θέμα ήταν η είδηση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2010)

Μωρέ άμα δεν έχεις γερούς προστάτες γερές πλάτες... Έγραφε χτες ο Στέφανος Κασιμάτης στην Καθημερινή:

Επί Νέας Δημοκρατίας, όταν για πρώτη φορά εκδηλώθηκαν οργανωμένες διαμαρτυρίες για το ζήτημα της γκετοποίησης του ιστορικού κέντρου της Αθήνας, επιδίωξα να συζητήσω το θέμα με παράγοντα της τότε καταστάσεως, ο οποίος γνώριζε όλες τις παραμέτρους του. Οταν τον ρώτησα γιατί η αστυνομία αδιαφορούσε για την εκπόρνευση ανήλικων κοριτσιών από τη Νιγηρία στις οδούς του κέντρου, μου έδωσε την παρακάτω απάντηση: «Διότι η αστυνομία μου λέει ότι η νιγηριανή μαφία είναι ασύγκριτα σκληρότερη από τη ρωσική ή την αλβανική». Για τον λόγο αυτόν, σύμφωνα με τον συνομιλητή μου, η αστυνομία -αποδεχόμενη ουσιαστικά την αδυναμία της- είχε αποφασίσει να αφήσει τη νιγηριανή μαφία... στην ησυχία της!


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2010)

Αν είναι ζήτημα Μαφίας, τότε οι δύο τελευταίες παράγραφοι του αρχικού μου είναι εκτός θέματος. 

Και το θέμα ανάγεται στο ποια μαφία είναι πιο μαφιόζικη, η ιταλική ή η κογκολέζικη (ή ξέρω γω τι εθνικότητας ήταν οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι) κι όπως πάντα τη νύφη πληρώνει ο μη-μαφιόζος πολίτης- αν υποθέσουμε ότι υπάρχει στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2010)

SBE said:


> Αν είναι ζήτημα Μαφίας..., τότε οι δύο τελευταίες παράγραφοι του αρχικού μου είναι εκτός θέματος.
> 
> Και το θέμα ανάγεται στο ποια μαφία είναι πιο μαφιόζικη, η ιταλική ή η κογκολέζικη (ή ξέρω γω τι εθνικότητας ήταν οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι) κι όπως πάντα τη νύφη πληρώνει ο μη-μαφιόζος πολίτης- αν υποθέσουμε ότι υπάρχει στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή.



Νομίζω ότι η απλή αριθμητική προσφέρει και εδώ τροφή για σκέψη, αφού βέβαια πιο φτηνά από τα χαμηλά μεροκάματα των λαθρομεταναστών είναι τα καθόλου μεροκάματα των απελαθέντων λαθρομεταναστών. Όσο για το ποιος ωφελείται, μπορεί ένας με πολλά, μερικοί με λιγότερα, πολλοί με ακόμη πιο λίγα, και φυσικά όλοι οι διάφοροι ενδιάμεσοι συνδυασμοί.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 11, 2010)

SBE said:


> Μου φαίνεται απίθανο, μια που είναι εργατούπολη και εργατοπεριφέρεια, να είναι και οι 18% υπερπροσοντούχοι. Και μάλλον θα πήγαιναν να μαζέψουν τα πορτοκάλια οι ίδιοι, δυο μήνες δουλειά είναι, καλύτερα από δυο μήνες τίποτα, αν τους προσλάμβαναν οι παραγωγοί και τους έδιναν νόμιμο μισθό και λογικές συνθήκες εργασίας (και φυσικά αν με την εποχιακή δουλειά δεν απειλούνται τα επιδόματα που ίσως παίρνουν). Δυστυχώς τότε η πορτοκαλάδα του λαού (του γερμανικού, σουηδικού κλπ λαού), θα κοστίζει λίγο παραπάνω.



Όπως είπες, _*αν *_τους προσλάμβαναν οι παραγωγοί και τους έδιναν νόμιμο μισθό και λογικές συνθήκες. Άλλα ζητάει ο ένας, άλλα ο άλλος (δεν ξέρω αν και το ιταλικό ΙΚΑ είναι τόσο ληστρικό). Άρα, ποιος φταίει; Οι οικονομικοί μετανάστες;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 11, 2010)

Άσχετο: μ' αρέσει πρώτο πρώτο το* Immigrants evacuated from town* after race riots αντί Town evacuated from immigrants ... :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Όπως είπες, _*αν *_τους προσλάμβαναν οι παραγωγοί και τους έδιναν νόμιμο μισθό και λογικές συνθήκες. Άλλα ζητάει ο ένας, άλλα ο άλλος (δεν ξέρω αν και το ιταλικό ΙΚΑ είναι τόσο ληστρικό). Άρα, ποιος φταίει; Οι οικονομικοί μετανάστες;



Στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα φταίμε κι εσύ κι εγώ που απαιτούμε να πηγαίνουμε στο σούπερ μάρκετ και να πληρώνουμε τα πορτοκάλια πενταροδεκάρες ώστε να υπάρχει περίσσευμα για να αγοράσουμε τα υπερτιμημένα άχρηστα του σούπερ μάρκετ. 
Φταίει επίσης ο ληστρικός τρόπος εργασίας των σούπερ μάρκετ, που πιέζουν τους παραγωγούς όσο δεν παίρνει και τους αναγκάζουν να μειώνουν τα έξοδά τους στο απροχώρητο, δημιουργώντας έτσι θέσεις εργασίας- εκμετάλλευσης. 
Υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν πάντα αισχροκερδείς ασυνείδητοι επιχειρηματίες, αλλά δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε οι περισσότεροι ότι έχουμε γίνει όλοι αισχροκερδείς ασυνείδητοι, με τις καθημερινές αποφάσεις μας και δεν βλέπουμε πως αυτό επιστρέφει σ'εμάς.


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Άσχετο: μ' αρέσει πρώτο πρώτο το* Immigrants evacuated from town* after race riots αντί Town evacuated from immigrants ... :)



Είναι θέμα οπτικής γωνίας. Το άρθρο της Γκάρντιαν που ανέφερα, το οποίο είναι εδώ έχει υπότιτλο: _Authorities remove all remaining immigrants out of Rosarno for own protection after locals unleash bloody ethnic cleansing_
Η αιματηρή εθνοκάθαρση του τίτλου όμως δεν επιβεβαιώνεται πουθενά μέσα στο άρθρο. 

Φυσικά και αυτό και οι αοριστολογίες του BBC εξηγούνται πολύ απλά: τελευταία υπάρχει στον βρετανικό τύπο όλου του πολιτικού φάσματος άνοδος της ευρωφοβίας, όχι σαν εκδήλωση της αντίθεσης στην ΕΕ αλλά μεμονωμένα- τη μία επίθεση στους Γάλλους, την άλλη επίθεση στους Γερμανούς, στους Ιταλούς κλπ. Νομίζω ότι είναι ένας τρόπος να δείξουν στο κοινό ότι αλλού είναι χειρότερα, μη στενοχωριέστε που η οικονομική κρίση μας έχει φέρει στο χείλος της καταστροφής 

Τελικά έστειλα το Ρόιτερ (που δεν κάνει σχολιασμό) και την Τάιμς της Νέας Υόρκης για πιο ξεκάθαρη εικόνα της είδησης. Α, ίσως εδώ πρέπει να πω ότι αν και παρακολουθώ τον αγγλικό τύπο χρόνια, τόσο έντονη ευρωφοβία συνεχώς δεν έχω ξαναδεί. Φυσικά επειδή υπάρχει όριο στην ανοησία που αντέχει κανείς, η εφημερίδα που διαβάζω πιο συχνά είναι η Χέραλντ Τρίμπιουν. Δεν είναι τέλεια, αλλά δε βρίζει πότε τον έναν και πότε τον άλλο λαό.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 11, 2010)

+1 για τα πορτοκάλια :)
Και μόνο η αποσύνδεση παραγωγής και επιδότησης στην ΕΕ σε ό,τι μας αφορά αυτά τα χρόνια, με ευθύνη και των ελληνικών κομμάτων που αγωνίστηκαν για αυτό (!). μιλά από μόνη της για το ότι θέλουν τους αγρότες του ευρωπαϊκού νότου... εξαφανιζόλ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 11, 2010)

Ε, όχι και πενταροδεκάρες τα πορτοκάλια στο σούπερ μάρκετ! Μάλλον χρυσός. Αλλού πρέπει να ψάξεις SBE για το πού πάνε τα λεφτά. Κάπου μεταξύ Ν. Αφρικής και σούπερ μάρκετ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 11, 2010)

Εγώ θα σφυρίξω στο χαβά του σχολίου του nickel. Απομονώνω το παρακάτω, από το λινκ της ΝΥΤ που έδωσες, ω SBE:

Human rights groups say that many African immigrants come to Italy with what appear to be legal offers of work in the agricultural sector in the south, often by paying middlemen more than $10,000 for the opportunity. When they arrive, the rights groups say, the immigrants often find that the agricultural outfits refuse to honor their end of the bargain, instead compelling the migrants to work under the table at wages far below the legal minimum wage. Often, the outfits that hire them have links to organized crime.

Αυτό βέβαια το ξέρει η επιθεώρηση εργασίας της Καλαβρίας, αλλά προφανώς υποκλίνεται στο δικαίωμα της 'ndràngheta (που κατά μια ετυμολογία προέρχεται από την *ανδραγαθία*) να κάνει ό,τι γουστάρει, έχοντας το δικό της εργασιακό καθεστώς στους πορτοκαλεώνες της περιοχής. Μιλάμε δηλαδή για γιγαντιαία επιχείρηση μαζικής εξαπάτησης εργαζομένων, υπό τα απαθή βλέμματα της ευρωπαϊκής δημοκρατικής κλπ. χώρας της Ιταλίας (αν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για Ιταλία στην Καλαβρία). Το ωραίο είναι η κατανόηση που δείχνει ο υπουργός της βορειοϊταλικής Λέγκας για τους Καλαβρούς του Νότου, που κατά τα άλλα ξέρουμε πόσο τους αγαπά, αυτός και οι ομοϊδεάτες του...


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 12, 2010)

Costas said:


> Μιλάμε δηλαδή για γιγαντιαία επιχείρηση μαζικής εξαπάτησης εργαζομένων, υπό τα απαθή βλέμματα της ευρωπαϊκής δημοκρατικής κλπ. χώρας της Ιταλίας



Μα αυτοί ακριβώς έχουν την ευθύνη.


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2010)

Είτε έρχονται πληρώνοντας $10Κ νομίζοντας ότι θα μαζεύουν πορτοκάλια, είτε έρχονται νομίζοντας ότι θα δουλεύουν σε εργοστάσιο και καταλήγουν στην πορνεία (όπως γινόταν με την Ανατολική Ευρώπη), το πρόβλημα είναι το ίδιο. 

Σε ανατολικοευρωπαίκές χώρες είχε γίνει εκστρατεία ενημέρωσης και έτσι περιορίστηκε κάπως ο αριθμός των χαζών κοριτσιών που πίστευαν τους διακινητές. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να γίνουν ανάλογες εκστρατείες και σε άλλες χώρες με χρηματοδότηση ΕΕ. 

Σχετικά με τα πορτοκάλια και άλλα φρούτα, ευθύνη έχει το σούπερ μάρκετ, αλλά δε νομίζω Αμβρόσιε να λες ότι ο καταναλωτής δεν έχει ευθύνη. Πριν τα Χριστούγεννα πούλαγε το σούπερ μάρκετ κεράσια Χιλής στη μισή τιμή των κερασιών το καλοκαίρι που ήταν η εποχή τους. Σε πλαστικά κουτάκια με μπόλικη συσκευασία. Ποιος θέλει κεράσια το Δεκέμβριο; Ποιος βαριέται να διαλέξει φρούτα και τα παίρνει έτοιμα συσκευασμένα;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 12, 2010)

SBE said:


> Σχετικά με τα πορτοκάλια και άλλα φρούτα, ευθύνη έχει το σούπερ μάρκετ, αλλά δε νομίζω Αμβρόσιε να λες ότι ο καταναλωτής δεν έχει ευθύνη. Πριν τα Χριστουγεννα πούλαγε το σούπερ μάρκετ κεράσια Χιλής στη μισή τιμή των κερασιών το καλοκαίρι που ήταν η εποχή τους. Σε πλαστικά κουτάκια με μπόλικη συσκευασία. Ποιος θέλει κεράσια το Δεκεμβριο; Ποιος βαριέται να διαλέξει φρούτα και τα παίρνει έτοιμα συσκευασμένα;



Μάλιστα! Οπότε φταίνε οι καταναλωτές για την εκμετάλλευση των εργατών, επειδή έχουν τα χρήματα και τη βούληση να αγοράσουν κεράσια το χειμώνα. Αυτό μού θυμίζει τη λογική του παρανοϊκού ρομπότ, του Marvin, στο The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2010)

SBE said:


> Είτε έρχονται πληρώνοντας $10Κ νομίζοντας ότι θα μαζεύουν πορτοκάλια, είτε έρχονται νομίζοντας ότι θα δουλεύουν σε εργοστάσιο και καταλήγουν στην πορνεία (όπως γινόταν με την Ανατολική Ευρώπη), το πρόβλημα είναι το ίδιο.


Είναι παρόμοιο, αλλά όχι ίδιο. Γιατί στην παρούσα τους λένε ότι θα δουλέψουν στα πορτοκάλια, και πράγματι εκεί δουλεύουν. Τους κάνουν, λέει, legal offers εργασίας. Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτό. Σημαίνει ότι υπογράφουν και τίποτα χαρτιά; Αλλιώς, γιατί λέει legal offers; Θα μπορούσε να λέει απλώς empty promesses. Στη συνέχεια, πάνω και δουλεύουν κατά εκατοντάδες σε μέρος γνωστό, στο φως της ημέρας. Δεν είναι επομένως το ίδιο με τις κοπέλες σκλάβες της πορνείας, στις οποίες υπόσχονται τελείως άσχετα επαγγέλματα και οι οποίες μετά δουλεύουν μεμονωμένα η μια απ' την άλλη, συχνά δε και φυλακισμένες. Στην περίπτωση που μας απασχολεί, μια επίσκεψη της ιταλικής επιθεώρησης εργασίας θα ήταν το ευκολότερο πράμα στον κόσμο. Άρα, η συνενοχή του κράτους είναι κραυγαλέα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2010)

Costas said:


> Είναι παρόμοιο, αλλά όχι ίδιο. Γιατί στην παρούσα τους λένε ότι θα δουλέψουν στα πορτοκάλια, και πράγματι εκεί δουλεύουν. Τους κάνουν, λέει, legal offers εργασίας. Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτό. Σημαίνει ότι υπογράφουν και τίποτα χαρτιά; Αλλιώς, γιατί λέει legal offers; Θα μπορούσε να λέει απλώς empty promises.



Το άρθρο λέει with what appear to be legal offers, δηλαδή με προσφορές εργασίας που μοιάζουν νόμιμες- αλλά δεν είναι. Γι' αυτό είπα ότι είναι ίδια περίπτωση με τις ανατολικοευρωπαίες. 

Να τι λεέι άλλη πηγή εδώ
Λέει ότι οι άνεργοι μετανάστες από το βορρά έχουν μαζευτεί στο νότο για εποχιακή δουλειά.


----------

